
WebGL Gravitational Lensing Simulator by Jamie Portsmouth - haxiomic
https://cdn.rawgit.com/portsmouth/gravy/v1.0.2/exampleScenes/noise.html
======
haxiomic
More example scenes and source code available here:
[https://github.com/portsmouth/gravy](https://github.com/portsmouth/gravy)

